# Houston area redfishing?



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I may have a job opportunity in Houston. Coming from fishing mosquito lagoon I would still like to sight fish for redfish and trout. How is this region for sight fishing for cruising tailing and laid up fish? Fly fishing is my preference but I will break out the spinning rod if necessary.
I have a small tunnel hull poling skiff. Is it worth bringing to Houston if I move?


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely bring the skiff! Plenty of spots within an 1 to 3 hours of Houston worth fishing and if anybody tells you otherwise they are lying. Middle and lower coast are better but you can find great sight casting up on ythe upper coast and in Galveston bay area!


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

You should do well in upper trinity bay, the east side of east galveston bay, west bay (which actually has grass), chocolate bay and christmas bay. All south and southeast of Houston and accessible from many different places. You would have to avoid the big water as it can and does get very rough for a small skiff. Water will be sandy and not too clear a lot of the time, but does clear in the winter. Never has the tannin color. Bring it on.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bring it!! I just bought a Gheenoe and expect to fish the same areas. Unfortunately, I am 70 miles from much of the water. The drive through downtown Houston, towing as boat can be a bear during rush hour. 

Check out texaskayakfisherman.com for many stories of red fishing the flats and marshes. Welcome. Rich


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

As BOI stated the water clarity can be an issue at times but the fish are around and its not difficult to find when they have ther backs out of the water. The galveston bay complex is a interesting fishery due to its size and diversity of areas to fish. I do not currently own a skiff so a majority of my fishing is from my CC or a SUP. You should be more than content with the access to fishing you get from houston.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How about bass fishing and duck hunting? Are either of these readily available in the area?


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes and yes!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Best bass lake that I know of nearby, if 85 miles away is considered "near-by".... is Fayette County. You can load the boat with 3 to 5 lbrs and find some larger bass there too. 

Conroe; Lake Livingston and a number of other lakes are closer. They are holding the annual Toyota Tournament on Conroe soon, I believe. It will be on TV in a week or so. Some nice striper fishing is available on Lake Livingston, too.

I don't hunt anymore, so I can't help you with the ducks, but my son in law goes hunting nearly every weekend somewhere. Teal season just started...a bit too early to find many birds, though. they say. 

regards, Rich


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Strpiers sound good. I'm not too picky about what I'm catching as long as I don't have to sit still and fish live bait with the anchor down. Teal just opened here in FL but its still 90 degrees so chances of finding birds are pretty slim. I will know around mid october whether I will be moving. If I do I will bug you guys some more. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've spent Summers in a couple of States. I spend Fall-Winter-Spring in the Houston area. Fishing is good - or - bad everywhere. If you match your rod - line size to the expected catch, even bluegills-bream can wear you out. 

I've caught lots of fish in 73 years. Never caught one that wasn't fun, unless the rod was too big for the fish...... 

Rich


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Bring your boat.

Check out FishWestBay.com

Those guys are friendly and willing to help. Ive ridden with them just to see some spots.

TexasKayakFisherman.com is really good as well.


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

If you'd like to see how good the fishery is, you might book a trip with a local guide.  One of the best in the Galveston Bay complex is Jarid Malone (fly only).  Check him out.  Good luck.
http://www.jmflyfishing.com/


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

Works out of anglers edge right? Believe i have talked with him at the shop a few times and was good to deal with, haven't fished with him. When mentioning anglers edge you have to mention the lady that ties at the shop. She is something else, ties some very nice stuff and being new at tying, she has always helped show me how to correct issues I was having. She is top notch at her trade.


----------

